# Non-T≡SLA owners experience Model 3



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

What do you do when you're waiting for your realtor coming to show off your house for sale? You surf YouTube and bump on first time drive experiences from people new to T≡SLA. Down to earth and something I'm sure lots of here can relate to... 

I don't think I can tired of this so soon (spoiler alert: wifey is... )


----------



## MichelT3 (Nov 16, 2016)

Testdrives Model 3 in Europe start in February 2019.


----------



## MichelT3 (Nov 16, 2016)

Experiences in Europe on December 4 2018.
lovely vid


----------

